# FEMALES: What part of the male body is most attractive?



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

hair
chest
nose
eyes
eyebrows
ears
chin
forehead
cheeks
buttocks
genitalia
legs
arms
back
neck
stomch
hands
feet


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

It doesn't appear to be an option, but I would say the holistic face matters the most.

...Followed by the chest and stomach, I suppose.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

Actually, I find a nice jawline incredibly attractive. After that is hands.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted stomach. Mmm, a nice chest is always sexy too. 

But legs, face, and arms follow closely behind.

Edited. I said chest instead of stomach. Woops.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I love a nice chest, but I eyes are what attract me the most.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> I love a nice chest, but I eyes are what attract me the most.


And just what _is_ a nice chest?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> And just what _is_ a nice chest?















:laughing::tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> :laughing::tongue:


A hairy chest is a great chest? I expected something more along these lines:








I've been working backwards all along!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> And just what _is_ a nice chest?


Well here's my opinion. But I also find hair sexy.










Yeah, yeah, yeah nice pecks: hot.

I also like a man's eyes. My ex coach had this pastel blue color. He tortured me with his glances!

But I really like a nice 6 pack. I love a lickable navel. 

However, sexy masculine thighs are are VERY yummy. Especially if they are nice and fuzzy. I just want to grab them. 

And arms: Oh yeah! I love good biceps. But you know what I really find sexy? Triceps. OMG, nice triceps especially when he has to flex them for leverage :wink: I like to use good triceps, too. as handles :tongue: Oh man, just thinking about holding onto some triceps is making me hot! 

Oh, but how can I forget? Nice square jaw. God yeah...totally love the square jaw. And OMG! The fuzzy or stubbly chin! Looks so good and feels so good against my face (and other areas). 

And oooohhhh a nice back. Nice lats, nice gluts to hold onto.

I just love the way men have hard, fuzzy bodies and I'm all soft and not hairy. The contrast is beauty and poetry in motion. And it feels so good when we put togeth..

Wait..WTF were we talking about?  

Men are hot. I think I like everything :blushed:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

lol okay not simon and that is too much muscle on arnold but something like this 










which reminds me I also like dimples


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I was kidding about the Simon Cowell thing. I DO find Simon to be quite sexy, but that wasn't a serious post. 

The picture you posted, Hannibal... That's just a bit too much for me. I can't do muscles that big. 

Something more like this:










And like Pinkrasputin, I do like hair. I find it to be sexy, most of the time :tongue:


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i said stomach but really the part i love most is that little hip bone muscle bit.

eta: i tried to find what that was actually called. this is the best i could find...from urban dictionary



> the *lines*, muscles separting a man's torso from his thigh/*hip* region dude, i love cut *lines*, they are hot
> his low rise pants, show off his cut *lines*.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoa, I just saw the genitalia option. 

Pink. must. leave. thread.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Whoa, I just saw the genitalia option.
> 
> Pink. must. leave. thread.


What? Nobody cares for good ol' genitalia anymore?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> What? Nobody cares for good ol' genitalia anymore?


No, no. That isn't it. I think we do - a little _too_ much - which is why she had to leave the thread so quickly. 

:blushed:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> hair
> *chest*
> nose
> *eyes*
> ...


what about mouth? mouths are very sexy on the right guy.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> what about mouth? mouths are very sexy on the right guy.


There wasn't enough room for everything.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> There wasn't enough room for everything.


lol :laughing:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


>


This is the only decent chest I have seen here yet. Think Matthew McConaughey's chest . 
And damn its official I am a retard! I can not seem to post any photos on here. There is a lovely example of a nice torso on this page though have a look.
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/stylewatch/blog/071210/matthew_mcconaughey_300x400.jpg


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

So I was right to focus primarily on the pecs! Whew!


----------

